# Crown Great Western Curly Project



## The classic roll (Apr 18, 2022)

Dry fitting all the parts loosely. It’s really getting my mind in gear for this project. Just seeing it go from a box of pieces to now has got me motivated. Going to have to ship the seat out soon for complete new leather. The frame of the seat is in great shape. It appears to say wolverine leather goods Co. on the saddle.


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 18, 2022)

Oh hell yeah!


----------

